# A long time hibernation of the E39 finally over.. for now



## united2512002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Its been a long time since I have taken out the E39. A l0ot has happened in my life so far in this last year, got engaged to the love of my life, bought our first house (With 2 car extended deep garage) and also added another furry member to the family. Along with everything at home I got a job at BMW as a BMW Genius and got my State of Illinois Fire Certification to be a certified Firefighter/ EMT-B. So before the rain decided to fall in Chicago land today and i got a small brake from the crazy day I thought I would take it out, stretch its legs and give it a bath before going back into storage. Hope you all enjoy!!!

Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## JS281 (Jul 5, 2016)

Very Nice Man and Congrats on all the milestones! Love the plate:thumbup:

Jason


----------

